# Calvin's Institutes Book One on MP3 for free!!!



## Brother John (Sep 23, 2009)

LibriVox Institutes of the Christian Religion, Book 1 by John Calvin

I got an email from librivox tonight that informed me that the First Book of Calvin's Institutes is now available at the above link. Hope yall enjoy.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 23, 2009)

At reformed forum you can get them as well. Here is chapters 2 and 3 from Book 1

Reformed Forum Book 1, Chapter 2: What it is to Know God, Tendency of this Knowledge
Reformed Forum Book 1, Chapter 3: The Knowledge of God Naturally…

-----Added 9/23/2009 at 06:41:14 EST-----

Reformed Forum Reformed Classics

First three chapters here. They are working through the whole book from the Henry Bevridge translation


----------

